# California Workload



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

We are in Southern CA, mostly do Fannie Mae and it has been so slow over the last 2 weeks. Is anyone else experiencing this? Thanks!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We do Fannie direct and nothing has slowed down. We don't do any trashout type work but the lockchange and repair work. 11 new properties this week. Normally do 8-10.


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

AMS has FM in CA, they are transitioning to in house crews aka employees, they will cover a 50 mile raidus around a busy area and keep the 1099 vendors to cover the out of range so they dont have to pay the employees drive time. Thats happing from bakersfield to sac.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, we are one of the 600 AMS vendors. They have always had in house, we are directly in the in house territory but it has never been this slow. I can't see why they would use in house over contractors, I kid you not they did a trash out in their dump truck up the street from me, and it took like 5 days for them to do a flat fee job on a home that is 6 years old. We are so cal riverside county. Thanks for the info!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> We are in Southern CA, mostly do Fannie Mae and it has been so slow over the last 2 weeks. Is anyone else experiencing this? Thanks!!


 Seeing same in Kentucky!


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is what ams wants they only pay their employees $9 a hour in san joaquin valley. Numbers make sense for them, and yes I have seen their work and yes I am a vendor, they will not keep the contract longer then a year imo. They lost the freddie mac contract after 1 renewal. AMS is a hit it quit it kind of company they will milk the contract for a year and walk away, jan 2012 they were doing 30mil with just the freddie contract. I was sent a spreadsheet that I shouldnt of gotten


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never seen kentucky as slow as it is right now. I guess ASAP has all the work cause they email me everyday.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Same thing here, they accidentally sent me an email with the price they receive from fm for all 3 initial services. That's how I couldn't see them keeping it inhouse especially we get a fm inspection on 3 out of 5 jobs we do. But it makes sense if they could care less to keep the contract in the long run. It sucks because Fannie is most of the work in my areas.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SIR said:


> I have never seen kentucky as slow as it is right now. I guess ASAP has all the work cause they email me everyday.


Yeah did you get the NEW price list for metro vendors? If you work in a metro area with over 100,000 people they are cutting the price by about 20%across the board but the rural guys the pricing is staying the same.

They are also the most clueless people I have ever delt with.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SIR said:


> I have never seen kentucky as slow as it is right now. I guess ASAP has all the work cause they email me everyday.


 Cyprexx is needing contractors in jefferson county right now!


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive already applied with them and got no response


----------

